# Membership.... At long last....



## TTQS2005 (Mar 22, 2006)

Just joined the owner's club, and bought some past issues ( numbers 5 to 8 ) of AbsoluTTe... after 4 months of very happy problem-free enjoyment-full ownership of my Quattro Sport!

Also, how can I get AbsoluTTe issue 9? It does not seem to be on sale on the website.

Looking forward to reading the magazines and maybe going to the Gaydon event!

By the way, how many members are there? Is there a list of members x location ?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Just sorting it - should go up this weekend. If you're impatient order issue 8 and put a comment in that you want 9 - I'll get it on its way asap.

Lou

ps 1-4 are also quitre good :wink:


----------

